# Latest labels



## shoebiedoo (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW I don't know what those labels say (which really makes them look like an expensive import) for the most part but they look great. I love how you added the dates and abv on the third label.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 5, 2012)

I believe you get some credit..these are all Pics from Allposters


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 5, 2012)

I like all three. Very good job. I would add the pictures of "des Trois Chien" into the vineyard pic somehow in order to maintain the theme.


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 5, 2012)

love them all. I am at a total loss how to do any of this. Is this a program or are you special ordering them (like a predone label and you add the info?) Just love each of them!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 5, 2012)

pioneergirl said:


> love them all. I am at a total loss how to do any of this. Is this a program or are you special ordering them (like a predone label and you add the info?) Just love each of them!



I use 8164 Avery labels and there free software. Find a picture online and then add your info.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 5, 2012)

Randoneur said:


> I like all three. Very good job. I would add the pictures of "des Trois Chien" into the vineyard pic somehow in order to maintain the theme.



I'm impressed you noticed  I made a note to not forget to add my little muttlies. 
Hows this!!! I could make these on the lines of a "Where's Waldo"


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 5, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Find a picture online and then add your info.



That's what I do. I'm learning how to use Adobe Photoshop Elements. There are templates for the Avery label for use in word. You can even import a picture into the template and use word to add the text. That's what I did here. (don't tell anyone I forgot the _S_ in DES)


----------

